# Negative rep



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi,

Just realised, I think I got negative rep off Animalcarer11 (I'm sure some of you will remember the brat) because I didn't help her...its showing as a grey box. I'm happy to get negative rep but think it was unfairly given by her - is there anyway of mods/me being able to remove it or counteract it? :S

x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw hun!!! xx

i'd guess admin could remove it, not sure how many controls they allow these wonderful mods of ours though xx

(p.s how's Sam??) xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Just ignore it Twinkles. It will go away once others give you positive rep.
Hehe Thanks Lou. Reps are something we can't do anything with.*


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey,

Glad you are on, meant to send you a pic yesterday but got myself all confused (easily done). Will send it through now but it makes him look a bit funny cos of the angle (I was low and he was looking up at Mark). Also (and I am putting this publicly to allow others to comment before I got told I should have pm'ed by anyone) some advice please:

how do you know what him and Dee are play fighting v's proper fighting and get them off each other? She has had his neck in her mouth a couple of times but they aren't injured so can't be full-on fighting while we're at work or anything and as soon as I look like I'm going to intervene they stop.

food...you know how he wouldn't eat felix, well they seem to be sharing food - roughly he eats his wet and her wet, she eats his dry and a bit of his wet as well as her own dry. He even seemed to prefer her wet to his today. If he thought I wasn't looking then he walked to her side of the kitchen and had her wet instead of his own (more expensive) wet. Ideas? They aren't bothered by it - seem to be sharing nicely but worried about them getting enough and him getting the kitten food.

There was something else I was going to ask too but I can't remember. lol

x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Added to your positive rep  lol xx


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Just ignore it Twinkles. It will go away once others give you positive rep.
> Hehe Thanks Lou. Reps are something we can't do anything with.*


No worries - just thought I would ask as I came across it.

Thanks!

x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Hey,
> 
> Glad you are on, meant to send you a pic yesterday but got myself all confused (easily done). Will send it through now but it makes him look a bit funny cos of the angle (I was low and he was looking up at Mark). Also (and I am putting this publicly to allow others to comment before I got told I should have pm'ed by anyone) some advice please:
> 
> ...


LOL! I told you he loves his food xx Try and keep him on the hi-life for a bit longer but it won't hurt him eating some of her adult so don't worry too much hun xx

Sounds like she's still putting him in his place a bit - if there's no hissing and growling don't worry too much, he has claws, if she gets too rough he'll use them - he had no problems having playfights with Storm here LOL xx

if worried just separate her from him and clearly say no xx or clap loudly aswell - usually puts them off  xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> No worries - just thought I would ask as I came across it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> x


*No probs. i'm sure you'll get lots of good Reps, to get rid of the neg one *


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Grey isnt negative rep only red is the grey was because she didnt have enough posts to make a difference so to speak


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

What is negative rep and how do you know you have it??


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

She comes off him no problem so I don't think it is totally serious. I think she is trying to help me, I am not good with the whole 'clawing mummy and chewing all her jumpers and nice things' - feel like I am *always* saying no to him and Mark gets to do the nice playing bit lol Dee is prob just trying to help me. 

So funny watching them switch places to eat each others food though - have to stand over them so they stay in their own corners. Its not even that they argue over it - they just seem to swap hahaha. We were going to move her onto hi-life adult once we've used up the felix supply...do you think we'd be as well to put her on kitten for now so they are eating/swapping the same stuff but only give her 1 satchet a day (its an 85g pouch, felix is 100g)?

x

x


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

tashi said:


> Grey isnt negative rep only red is the grey was because she didnt have enough posts to make a difference so to speak


Oh ok...thats fine then - just didn't want to have neg rep because of some silly brat not liking hearing the truth :mad5:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Oh ok...thats fine then - just didn't want to have neg rep because of some silly brat not liking hearing the truth


*Hmm, theres 1 or 2 on here like that sadly. Dunno who that one is though. 
Anyway i've given you some rep to cheer you up, lol.:smile5:*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

twinkles said:


> She comes off him no problem so I don't think it is totally serious. I think she is trying to help me, I am not good with the whole 'clawing mummy and chewing all her jumpers and nice things' - feel like I am *always* saying no to him and Mark gets to do the nice playing bit lol Dee is prob just trying to help me.
> 
> So funny watching them switch places to eat each others food though - have to stand over them so they stay in their own corners. Its not even that they argue over it - they just seem to swap hahaha. We were going to move her onto hi-life adult once we've used up the felix supply...do you think we'd be as well to put her on kitten for now so they are eating/swapping the same stuff but only give her 1 satchet a day (its an 85g pouch, felix is 100g)?
> 
> ...


it's no problem about the pouch size hun - hi-life is more meat content by far than felix so a little less in a pouch won't matter  xx

Yeah kittens can be ruthless hunny - but once he understands no it'll be much easier - just keep persevering xx and try the clapping thing if he's chewing anything he shouldnt and also a water spray - he will calm i promise xx when he's neutered also he'll calm a hell of alot xx

Dee is more than likely helping you then lol xx If she feels you're wanting to tear your hair out then she'll want to help xx

as for the swapping, he did it here - used to swap with Solly and Cossy alot!! it's just like watching musical chairs isn't it lol xx

honestly it sounds like it's going ok hun - soon enough they'll be settled completely and you'll have no worries  xx

big hugs to Dee and Sam for me xx


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just realised, I think I got negative rep off Animalcarer11 (I'm sure some of you will remember the brat) because I didn't help her...its showing as a grey box. I'm happy to get negative rep but think it was unfairly given by her - is there anyway of mods/me being able to remove it or counteract it? :S
> 
> x


I got a negative one too not long after I joined which was unfair but upon goodwill and support from everyone else I have just ignored it.
Some people are just so petty for no good reason xxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Aud's_Mum said:


> What is negative rep and how do you know you have it??


If you go into your profile you will see that you have a section for reputation, with comments if left negative rep will show up as red, grey the person giving the rep hasnt made enough posts and the green is good rep


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> What is negative rep and how do you know you have it??


Go onto your edit profile Rach,there you can see who has given you what rep. Green is good stuff, red is bad and if it is grey it means they havent got enough points to give any


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I got a negative rep left once from a sad git that is no longer on this forum, thank you someone for that


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Go onto your edit profile Rach,there you can see who has given you what rep. Green is good stuff, red is bad and if it is grey it means they havent got enough points to give any


Oooh Just had a look!! I've got some lovely comments on there!! brilliant - thanks guys


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Seems i haven't p*ssed anyone off yet :confused1: xx

Oh well, there's still time....LOL :arf: xx

I'm kidding before anyone decides to do it, i quite like my squeaky clean record  pmsl xx


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

LOL - i have no idea what anyone is talking about here 



Aud's_Mum said:


> What is negative rep and how do you know you have it??


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

grey isn't negative red is. grey is when they can't give positive or negative rep.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Can I just say firstly thank you to Chrissy who explained how you can see your reps!! & secondly thank you to the peeps who have given me rep!!

Next thing if somebody can answer do you give reps by pressing the thingy in peeps post box? Thank you to anyone who answers


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I left you some good rep...hope my (and others') comments will override the negative comments you had received from the other person.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Can I just say firstly thank you to Chrissy who explained how you can see your reps!! & secondly thank you to the peeps who have given me rep!!
> 
> Next thing if somebody can answer do you give reps by pressing the thingy in peeps post box? Thank you to anyone who answers


yeah it's the little weighing scales in the top right corner of a post hunny  xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Naomi, you wont because they dont have that sort of thing on Novice Breeders. What it is, you see that little silver scales thing top right hand side of the posts? You click on that for anyone that you approve of what they are saying or trying to achieve a good thing. Does that make sense? It is there to applaud peeps for if they deserve it, if you get my drift? C.xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> LOL - i have no idea what anyone is talking about here


LOL KK, this forum malarky's a nightmare until explained so i wouldn't worry xx

leaving people feedback on a post they have made adds to their reputation as a whole on forum x

if you like someones post and feel it deserves rep points (or if you don't and think they deserve bad rep points) then click on the mini scales in the top right hand corner on the darker line on top of a post and it'll have a drop down box - there you can click on good or bad and leave a comment  xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hey Naomi, you wont because they dont have that sort of thing on Novice Breeders. What it is, you see that little silver scales thing top right hand side of the posts? You click on that for anyone that you approve of what they are saying or trying to achieve a good thing. Does that make sense? It is there to applaud peeps for if they deserve it, if you get my drift? C.xx


Beat me to it  lol xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> yeah it's the little weighing scales in the top right corner of a post hunny  xx


Thank you me darlin'!! Thought it was but thought I'd better ask hee!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hey Naomi, you wont because they dont have that sort of thing on Novice Breeders. What it is, you see that little silver scales thing top right hand side of the posts? You click on that for anyone that you approve of what they are saying or trying to achieve a good thing. Does that make sense? It is there to applaud peeps for if they deserve it, if you get my drift? C.xx


I get ya drift hun thank you xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/9469-how-leave-rep.html ...:biggrin:......:cornut:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions/9469-how-leave-rep.html ...:biggrin:......:cornut:


Dohhh forgot I did that :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just realised, I think I got negative rep off Animalcarer11 (I'm sure some of you will remember the brat) because I didn't help her...its showing as a grey box. I'm happy to get negative rep but think it was unfairly given by her - is there anyway of mods/me being able to remove it or counteract it? :S
> 
> x


does it matter? I think the whole rep thing is a stupid addition to the forum...very strange!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> does it matter? I think the whole rep thing is a stupid addition to the forum...very strange!


*i think its a nice thing...if you post good posts you get rewarded for it.
mind you i'd prefer a bottle of red wine...pmsl*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeh, me too Janice but our buddy here doesnt seem to want to join in with the fun  You gotta be in it to win it lass even if you think the odd peeps on forum are not your buddies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *i think its a nice thing...if you post good posts you get rewarded for it.
> mind you i'd prefer a bottle of red wine...pmsl*


you again wiv ya red wine, .......saved me any this time,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

tashi said:


> Dohhh forgot I did that :tongue_smilie:


PMSFL!!! Oh bless ya xx 

BiaWhiskas - Reputation scales is a standard part of VBulletin (for anyone who doesn't know what that is it's the standard layout software of this website - my car forum is VBulletin, we've just tweaked it a bit lol) so everyone who uses VBulletin software for a forum has that rep scales xx

No idea why but they do lol xx Seems some people like rewarding people though as i've got a fair few and shall now be remembering to give loads of people rep back too  xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> you again wiv ya red wine, .......saved me any this time,,,,,,,,,,,


 and me!!  lol xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> you again wiv ya red wine, .......saved me any this time,,,,,,,,,,,


*as if i'd leave you out...i've got 3 bottles here, ready for all of us for over the weekend...*


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

just shows I'm not used to these forums - got too involved in the yahoo groups for the last xxxx years!!



Biawhiska said:


> does it matter? I think the whole rep thing is a stupid addition to the forum...very strange!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Can you imagine all the wine Collie would of had by now with all her green blobs, lol *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Can you imagine all the wine Collie would of had by now with all her green blobs, lol *


hee hee hee, and dont worry, i would share it all with you lot, my best buddies,....:biggrin:..:cornut:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless ya, lol*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee, and dont worry, i would share it all with you lot, my best buddies,....:biggrin:..:cornut:


*pmsl i might not have as many green blobs as you, but i bet i've got more red wine under me belt*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Lol Janice*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *pmsl i might not have as many green blobs as you, but i bet i've got more red wine under me belt*


yeah cos ya keep drinking mine,!!!!!!!!!!! ya cheeky mare,..:ciappa:..:incazzato:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL, bet she has bottles strapped under her clothes then has a secret straw to sly a quick drink *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *PMSL, bet she has bottles strapped under her clothes then has a secret straw to sly a quick drink *


hahaha lol, you know her to well,..


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

well i still think it makes the forum clicky. i've given so much rep to people but get nada in return hence me thinking it is a waste of time and why i don't bother with it no more. i never realized it was a standard part.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> well i still think it makes the forum clicky. i've given so much rep to people but get nada in return hence me thinking it is a waste of time and why i don't bother with it no more. i never realized it was a standard part.


*oh its not clicky.HONEST.i've given out rep and never got any back..but it goes over my shoulder...numbers don't prove anything*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> hahaha lol, you know her to well,..


*Haha, yea.  *



> well i still think it makes the forum clicky


*Sorry you feel that way. I've given out loads of rep too and not had back, but I'm not that bothered. I will give if I feel it's warranted. I've never felt that this forum is clicky, it's a laugh..most of the time. I also think you get out, what you put in.*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

It's very easy to forget it's there and tbh until today i didn't even know i had any :blush2: lol xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> well i still think it makes the forum clicky. i've given so much rep to people but get nada in return hence me thinking it is a waste of time and why i don't bother with it no more. i never realized it was a standard part.


I've given you some BW cos I know you have given me some lurve in the past


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have had good rep and bad rep given to me, but it dont bother me,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i have had good rep and bad rep given to me, but it dont bother me,


*you got bad rep??? why?when?who? ect ect pmsl*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Problys for not sharing her wine, lol*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *you got bad rep??? why?when?who? ect ect pmsl*


i got bad rep three times, twice cos i didnt agree with someone, hell it dont bother me, i gave it right back to them,xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Problys for not sharing her wine, lol*


*lol Selk now i know your a mod and all that, but,how much DO you know about our stash of wine?*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, only from reading what you put in threads, lol.*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol Selk now i know your a mod and all that, but,how much DO you know about our stash of wine?*


Our eyes and ears are everywhere :yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Our eyes and ears are everywhere


*Hahaha, *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

tashi said:


> Our eyes and ears are everywhere :yikes::yikes::yikes:


ROFL!!!! Yes don't we know it  heehee xx

Now what's this about a stash of wine?? :w00t:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Now what's this about a stash of wine??


*Haha, ask Collie & Janice, they're the Alkies, hehe*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wot! ears pricks up! Are we having a party?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, ask Collie & Janice, they're the Alkies, hehe*


PMSL, somehow i don't think they'll tell me where it is though  xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Wot! ears pricks up! Are we having a party?


LOL, well that gets my vote!! lol xx (well when mini man is a bit bigger anyway and i can break free of these 4 walls!!) xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, Chrissy Collie & Janice are hosting a wine party, lol.
Not don't think they will somehow Lou, lol*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

LousKoonz said:


> PMSL, somehow i don't think they'll tell me where it is though  xx


its in Janices tummy, and now shes gone to lay down, greedy woman,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha Poor Janice, lol*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i found this bottle under her pillow so you can all have a glass ladies,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I think we should have the big get together in County Durham, what do you folks reckon??? pmsl  Cant have it at mine cos the place is too small and not enough beds? I bet someone out there has a huge place that we can all crash at and have a soooooper xmas party


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL Collie, hahaha. Any white under there ?*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I don't want all you winos up here, lol......only joking. We could use the cat pens, hahaha*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *PMSL Collie, hahaha. Any white under there ?*


theres allways one arkward one, i will go look, but if she wakes and catches me, your in trouble,


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> theres allways one arkward one, i will go look, but if she wakes and catches me, your in trouble,


I'm awkward with Wendy, i like white too, pmsl xx

and Wendy you wanting us to bring cat pens too??  haha xx

EDIT: re-read what you wrote and i read it wrong ROFL!! Good thing i haven't had a drink isn't it  xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here , i got red and white, hope your all happy,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, I hate red wine, lol. Hubby loves it

No Lou, lol. I meant you could all use my cat runs,  not very warm out tonight though *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, I hate red wine, lol. Hubby loves it
> 
> No Lou, lol. I meant you could all use my cat runs,  not very warm out tonight though *


yeah i get that now lol xx my brain disengaged for a sec there, pmsl xx

Thanks Collie, you're a star  xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Anything fizzy in your collection there??? I'm from Essex - we only drink Lambrini!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, i'll have some of that Lou, lol*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Trouble is, I only have to sniff the stuff before I'm blushing and giggling like a schoolgirl! I am a very, very cheap drunk!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

here ya go,,phew, i feel like a waiter,lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Woo Hoo, thanks hun....let the party begin*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Collie - you're a star hun 

You deserve a tip....




don't eat yellow snow!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

a tip,, i think i need another drink,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Sounds like a plan - looks like we're all sorted for the night!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah im on the cocktails,hahahahaha,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL i blooming want one now xx will wait til tomorrow night though  xx

and Lou, Lambrini?? my god i haven't had that since i was 14 pmsl xx

Need to get you a nice Pinot Grigio  x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, ill have one of them Collie*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry forgot to add that the crimbo party will be at Selks' place but we have all to take our own cat pens, so it could get a bit crowded there


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> LOL i blooming want one now xx will wait til tomorrow night though  xx
> 
> and Lou, Lambrini?? my god i haven't had that since i was 14 pmsl xx
> 
> Need to get you a nice Pinot Grigio  x


Essex is still catching up hun - Lambrini is held in high esteem. Especially if it's the peach one!!!

I drink Asti sometimes...is that just as bad? Tastes like lemonade!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Sorry forgot to add that the crimbo party will be at Selks' place but we have all to take our own cat pens, so it could get a bit crowded there


Do the cat pens need to have cats in them?!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Do the cat pens need to have cats in them?!


*Hahaha, they can do, not sure mine would appreciate some newbies though, lol*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, they can do, not sure mine would appreciate some newbies though, lol*


I'll just put the husband in my one then!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i havent got a cat pen,,,,,,,,,,,i will have to sleep in the shed,lol,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, you can use one of mine Collie, lol. Or there's the garage, lol. Actually if I take the car out, there'll be plenty of room for all of us*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Or we can all go out in the car and pretend we're 17 again!!!

Not that I EVER did that!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww i have never been to a party in a garage before, thank you,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, you're Welcome Collie

Haha, Lou. We'd all fit, it's an 8 seater, lol*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine's a 7 seater - it could be like one of those party buses!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i cant drive, i will have to come on a push bike,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

If I knew where your padded room was , I could give you a lift...or tow you on your bike!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> If I knew where your padded room was , I could give you a lift...or tow you on your bike!


Banbury oxon,,,,,,,,,,,,....................:biggrin5:..................


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> Banbury oxon,,,,,,,,,,,,....................:biggrin5:..................


nope....still not a clue!!!!!

I know Essex and that's about my limit and even then that's only because I've got satnav!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> nope....still not a clue!!!!!
> 
> I know Essex and that's about my limit and even then that's only because I've got satnav!


hahahahahaha,lol, if i leave now, i could catch you all up in a week or two,....:biggrin:....


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I think we might all be beyond drunk by then...you'd have to give us all a ride home on your handlebars!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I think we might all be beyond drunk by then...you'd have to give us all a ride home on your handlebars!


hahahaha now that would be funny,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..:biggrin:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, can you imagine We could hire a tandem, lol*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

How far d'you think we'd get?!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL, lol. Probably end up in Scotland knowing us lot*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

PMSFL!!! You lot make me howl  xx

I can just imagine Lou riding a bike and you two trying to stay on it with her  xx

Think i'll stick to me modded car - get places faster than a bike, heehee xx

(p.s sorry for late reply - just found out if i play with Roki's feet he purrs his head off - it's addictive  pmsl x )


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*....more like in the Tyne though*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Glad we can be of assistance!!!

And I think we can let you off seeing as you have such a cute distraction!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, yea, but you can't drink then Lou......actually, there's a thought, can you get done for riding a bike drunk*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Ooohh not sure on that one...and I should know, seeing as I used to be a special constable!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, yea but how many drunk cyclists did you see, lol*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Good point! Well I certainly didn't arrest any!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahh, yea, but you can't drink then Lou......actually, there's a thought, can you get done for riding a bike drunk*


i'll drink when we get where we're going  lol xx (if stopping over that is!! lol)

and i'd guess you can as you're still as dangerous to yourself and others on a bike, even if you're on the path you can crash into ppl or go out into the road xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, you should come here, you'd see a few, lol. Quite funny really watching them trying to cycle along*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Couldn't agree more - especially all those mad cycle couriers up London and I'm fairly sure they're not even drunk!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> i'll drink when we get where we're going lol xx (if stopping over that is!! lol)


*Now, theres a thought....we can attach a rope to Lou's car and get pulled along, hahaha*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

It's actually never come up for me seeing as I just don't drink at all!!! Can't handle it so the virtual lambrini on here is about my limit. Oh and a San Miguel Shandy on a Sunday!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Couldn't agree more - especially all those mad cycle couriers up London and I'm fairly sure they're not even drunk!


Nah theyre not drunk - but there's a clause in their contracts that says that they have to have the part of their brain that causes fear taken away!! xx



Selk67U2 said:


> *Now, theres a thought....we can attach a rope to Lou's car and get pulled along, hahaha*


0-60 in 5 seconds - you better hold on tight  pmsl xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Seeing as we are wildly off topic - thinking of asking Mark if I can change my user name....fluffycatlover sounds like someone with a fetish!

Whaddya think?! Suggestions on a postcard please!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Baileys caramel is nice....not that I get to drink it much, a bottle lasts me at least 6 months, lol.
Hahaha, we better super glue our bums to the bike then*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Seeing as we are wildly off topic - thinking of asking Mark if I can change my user name....fluffycatlover sounds like someone with a fetish!
> 
> Whaddya think?! Suggestions on a postcard please!


How wierd, i thought that the other day  LOL xx Why not WoodsideLou ?? or LoupyCoonies haha xx



Selk67U2 said:


> *Baileys caramel is nice....not that I get to drink it much, a bottle lasts me at least 6 months, lol.
> Hahaha, we better super glue our bums to the bike then*


PMSL!! Now thats me with image of you lot with bike seats permanently stuck to your bums :lol: xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I just worry that people wouldn't know it was me...and I quite like being called Fluff!!!

How many characters can we have??? How's about Fluff of Woodside!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I just worry that people wouldn't know it was me...and I quite like being called Fluff!!!
> 
> How many characters can we have??? How's about Fluff of Woodside!


or FCL Woodside?? as most call you FCL for short?? xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

This needs some serious thinking!! I only made them name up on the spur of the moment so that I would remain 'inconspicuous'!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL loupycoons, hahaha
Whatabout WoodyLou, hahaha*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *PMSL loupycoons, hahaha
> Whatabout WoodyLou, hahaha*


You laughing at my idea??  PMSL xx

yours is worse :yikes: HAHA xx

what about FluffyCoonz?? xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG!! You bunch of lunatics!! What are you like?

I lurrrrve asti by the way one of my faves when I do have a little tipple!!

I have some funny pics in my head right now giggling away to meself!! Mmmmmmm almost as bad as when I talk to meself PMSL


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I like FluffyCoonz.....think that might be the way to go. Will PM Mark and see if he will do it for me.

The question is, will anyone even notice?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> OMG!! You bunch of lunatics!! What are you like?
> 
> I lurrrrve asti by the way one of my faves when I do have a little tipple!!
> 
> I have some funny pics in my head right now giggling away to meself!! Mmmmmmm almost as bad as when I talk to meself PMSL


Woo hoo - someone new on the conversation!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> OMG!! You bunch of lunatics!! What are you like?
> 
> I lurrrrve asti by the way one of my faves when I do have a little tipple!!
> 
> I have some funny pics in my head right now giggling away to meself!! Mmmmmmm almost as bad as when I talk to meself PMSL


Well helloooooooooo Charmain, where have you been? lol xx (please excuse me lol x somehow these 2 have me on a complete hyperactive :skep: lol) xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Harsh, but fair!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I like FluffyCoonz.....think that might be the way to go. Will PM Mark and see if he will do it for me.
> 
> The question is, will anyone even notice?!


I'm sure they will hunny xx while we're at it i may ask if i can have LoopyKoonz as i've always hated the fact it won't allow hyphens - i wanted Lou'sKoonz - looks like loose instead :001_rolleyes: lol xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Harsh, but fair!!!


eh? : :laugh: lol xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I like the sound of that fluffycoonz


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Woo hoo - someone new on the conversation!


Hello you nut nut!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> eh? : :laugh: lol xx


Blaming us for putting you on hyper!!! It's the thought of all that alcohol and custom vauxhalls that has made you happy xx

I have PMd Mark and put in my request for FluffyCoonz...let's wait and see!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Well helloooooooooo Charmain, where have you been? lol xx (please excuse me lol x somehow these 2 have me on a complete hyperactive :skep: lol) xx


Hello me darlin'!! You nutter you!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Hello you nut nut!!


How's things? Haven't caught up with you lately!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Very well my sweets! xx How about you? xx Awwwwww bless little man purring when you play with his paws xxx

Well my little girl looks mahoosive def preggers woo hoo!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Fab news about your girl - lots of babies coming this way then!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

YAY to preggers girly  xx

and Lou of course i blame you two  big hugs though  xx

LMFAO! Robs just told me earlier on he was rubbing noses with Roki and apparently Roki slapped him in face with his paw!!! :cornut: xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hey Char, where you been lass Great news about your girlie

I like Fluffycoonz, lol. OR Coonfluff, hahaha*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG!! Sorry the last post is wrong I get you two mixed up!! Don't take much I know!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Bless little Roki, Lou. He's certainly feisty!

Glad you like the name Selks....have PMd Mark so we shall wait and see!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hey Char, where you been lass Great news about your girlie
> 
> I like Fluffycoonz, lol. OR Coonfluff, hahaha*


Hello my sweets!! I'm back haha fankoo Wendy


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> OMG!! Sorry the last post is wrong I get you two mixed up!! Don't take much I know!


That's quite alright - two Lou's and we're both coonie breeders....think we will let you off...eventually!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Fab news about your girl - lots of babies coming this way then!


Thank you my lovely!! Errrrrrr yes altho stud boy was only 7 months when he sired!! Rude boy!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> That's quite alright - two Lou's and we're both coonie breeders....think we will let you off...eventually!!!


Hahahaha!! Why thank you.....maybe!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Thank you my lovely!! Errrrrrr yes altho stud boy was only 7 months when he sired!! Rude boy!!


Tut tut. If he's ready though...I'm hoping my Odin will be ready when he comes here too as he has got a lot of girls to make very happy!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry this just made me giggle coonfluff LMAO!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, I know of a few that have sired at 5 month*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Tut tut. If he's ready though...I'm hoping my Odin will be ready when he comes here too as he has got a lot of girls to make very happy!


I don't think you'll have too much worry - all my girls are serial callers - i'm sure he'll work it out faster than i want him too! lol xx



Abooksigun said:


> Sorry this just made me giggle coonfluff LMAO!!


PMSL, made me laugh aswell  xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Tut tut. If he's ready though...I'm hoping my Odin will be ready when he comes here too as he has got a lot of girls to make very happy!


Don't think the poor lad had much choice!! Mtani has done it once & become a right slapper pmsl!!

Ooooo yes Odin scrummy boy!! xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, I know of a few that have sired at 5 month*


Bloody hell Randy gits!! Mind you typical bloke I spose LOL!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Sorry this just made me giggle coonfluff LMAO!!


I know - there's just something a bit wrong about it....no offence Selks my lovely!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, my Mogwai will soon sharp learn, mine try to get the dog to see to them poor lad does'nt know what to do with himself, lol. He looks at me as if to say Mam pleeeease get them off!! hahaha*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I know - there's just something a bit wrong about it....no offence Selks my lovely!


*Are you on about my perfectly innocent suggestion, lol*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Bloody hell Randy gits!! Mind you typical bloke I spose LOL!


Yep - I know one of them!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Are you on about my perfectly innocent suggestion, lol*


CoonFluff??? Sounds like a pornstar!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, my Mogwai will soon sharp learn, mine try to get the dog to see to them poor lad does'nt know what to do with himself, lol. He looks at me as if to say Mam pleeeease get them off!! hahaha*


PMSL!! Now that would be funny to see.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Are you on about my perfectly innocent suggestion, lol*


ROFL!!!

Selks the little angel  (goes in search of smiley to suit lol) xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> CoonFluff??? Sounds like a pornstar!


* PMSL Actually it does, lol, sorry*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I would just like to say it is so nice to see the chatting this evening. Random I know but just wanted to say!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I was thinking that too - it has been a real laugh on here this evening! My husband keeps threatening to put a box on his head so he looks as appealing as the laptop!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Pornstar!! Oh my lord no more wine for you lot!! LMAO


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> PMSL!! Now that would be funny to see.


*Hahaha, it is , lol. Anja is the worst, she is the biggest tart out*



> ROFL!!!
> 
> Selks the little angel (goes in search of smiley to suit lol) xx


*One with some horns more like, lol*



> I would just like to say it is so nice to see the chatting this evening. Random I know but just wanted to say!!


*been a great laugh tonight Back how it used to be*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Excellent!! That's what I like a laugh & a chat well I am Mrs BT LMAO!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice to see the cat chat doing just that :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> Nice to see the cat chat doing just that :yesnod:


Ooh I saw your name on there and thought we were getting told off for being off topic!!!!

We shall carry on ma'am!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Excellent!! That's what I like a laugh & a chat well I am Mrs BT LMAO!!


Husband is looking over every so often and rolling eyes!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Excellent!! That's what I like a laugh & a chat well I am Mrs BT LMAO!!


*Hahaha Mrs BT, lol. Actually was gonna ring you earlier, but got sidetracked, lol.....washing baby car seats  *



> Nice to see the cat chat doing just that


*Hey Julie, nice to see you*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG am I that bad :blush2:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha Mrs BT, lol. Actually was gonna ring you earlier, but got sidetracked, lol.....washing baby car seats  *
> 
> *Hey Julie, nice to see you*


Thanks I am worried now though am I that bad :


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> OMG am I that bad :blush2:


Not at all hun - I am just feeling rather guilty for completely hijacking a thread!!!!

It has been great fun on here tonight xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Ooh I saw your name on there and thought we were getting told off for being off topic!!!!
> 
> We shall carry on ma'am!


*Haha, she's not an ogre Lou, lol. *


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha Mrs BT, lol. Actually was gonna ring you earlier, but got sidetracked, lol.....washing baby car seats  *
> 
> *Hey Julie, nice to see you*


Awwww you should of Wendy but then again the last 3 days been meaning to ring you but keep getting sidedtracked!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Not at all hun - I am just feeling rather guilty for completely hijacking a thread!!!!
> 
> It has been great fun on here tonight xx


*I'm not, lol. It's been a right laugh......actually what was this thread about*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Not at all hun - I am just feeling rather guilty for completely hijacking a thread!!!!
> 
> It has been great fun on here tonight xx


I dont tell peeps off for hijacking a thread I do it often enough myself I only use the back to topic when things are getting heated


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I know - I feel bad now but I did just respond and said I feel guilty because we hijacked Twinkles thread a bit!!!

:slap wrist:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Awwww you should of Wendy but then again the last 3 days been meaning to ring you but keep getting sidedtracked


*Lol, what we like, haha.*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I dont tell peeps off for hijacking a thread I do it often enough myself I only use the back to topic when things are getting heated


*Same here...but then we don't have anyone shouting "off topic" do we, lol*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> I dont tell peeps off for hijacking a thread I do it often enough myself I only use the back to topic when things are getting heated


Love your sig pic by the way - can't get the whole blingee thing to work on mine because we use Mac's.....I can just imagine Scarlett in a Christmas hat! I'll have to get her a mini cat one!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Quite right ladies! No offence to the mods & understand how you are pushed to the limit most of the time!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Quite right ladies! No offence to the mods & understand how you are pushed to the limit most of the time!


Absolutely - I think the mods are fab on here. I think I mentioned before actually that it's nice that we all just chat together, regardless of status.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Love your sig pic by the way - can't get the whole blingee thing to work on mine because we use Mac's.....I can just imagine Scarlett in a Christmas hat! I'll have to get her a mini cat one!


Thankyou she is in my bedroom at the moment with me snoring her head off and looking like a pot bellied pig


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thankyou she is in my bedroom at the moment with me snoring her head off and looking like a pot bellied pig


Oh bless - sounds just like my husband!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, bless her*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Oh bless - sounds just like my husband!!!


thats just it got it two fold with him as well lol her in the whelping pen and him in the bed


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> thats just it got it two fold with him as well lol her in the whelping pen and him in the bed


Has she got babies then????


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, put him in the pen with her, lol
Did'nt know you had pups due ?*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwwww Tashi your dog is gorgeous! I bet she gets away with murder with those eyes!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Babies, babies someone say babies! Woop Woop!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I love babies...makes me feel all Fluffy!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my lord, i go to do litter trays, come back and there's 4 more pages :yikes: PMSL xx

SPAMMERS!!  haha xx



FluffyCatLover said:


> I was thinking that too - it has been a real laugh on here this evening! My husband keeps threatening to put a box on his head so he looks as appealing as the laptop!!!


PMSL!! xx between the forum and me and you on the phone i think he's gonna be a very sulky hubby!!



FluffyCatLover said:


> Husband is looking over every so often and rolling eyes!


Rob just keeps looking at me funny when i sit and snigger at the posts - i outright laughed at the Coonfluff and he raised an eyebrow  xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

She is due early next week looks like a beached whale bless her and yes her eyes are stunning she is the one that louise is doing the drawing of she has already finished Cloud who is Breezes dad


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Oh my lord, i go to do litter trays, come back and there's 4 more pages :yikes: PMSL xx
> 
> SPAMMERS!!  haha xx
> 
> ...


I have been sitting here laughing too and I have to keep pretending I'm laughing at Children in Need!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> She is due early next week looks like a beached whale bless her and yes her eyes are stunning she is the one that louise is doing the drawing of she has already finished Cloud who is Breezes dad


Oh I remember seeing that.....how exciting. She has got a beautiful face hasn't she?! I bet you can't wait - is it her first litter?


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwww bless her xx Probably being thick here but I'm gonna ask anyway is she a Golden Retriever?


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh I haven't seen pic of her! Is it on here anywhere?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, not long now then Julie
Hahaha, Lou. Theres only me and our 14 yr old left down here now, the rest have given up & gone to bed. He never sleeps anyway, he has Autism*


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oooo, not long now then Julie
> Hahaha, Lou. Theres only me and our 14 yr old left down here now, the rest have given up & gone to bed. He never sleeps anyway, he has Autism*


Me and husband down here but I think I am ready for bed....it's been a long day!!

Been a pleasure chatting to you all on here tonight - we will have to do it again tomorrow!!!

Lou
XXX


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Oh I remember seeing that.....how exciting. She has got a beautiful face hasn't she?! I bet you can't wait - is it her first litter?


No her second but she wasnt a real easy mum last time round hence why we are whelping her in the bedroom instead of the whelping kennel I spent 3 weeks sat out there with her the last time and that was 24/7 so this time with her being in here I can be on here, got the tv and my bed and her all in one place I just hope she is better this time, this is her last litter


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Abooksigun said:


> Awwwwww bless her xx Probably being thick here but I'm gonna ask anyway is she a Golden Retriever?


yes she is a golden retriever just one of our many breeds


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah i think i better hop off myself - been a long day and need to get a little kip inbetween checking mini munchkin  xx

Night Girls, definitely been A LOT of fun tonight, we'll have to do it again  xx

hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Night night Lou xx sweet dreams xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

tashi said:


> yes she is a golden retriever just one of our many breeds


Thank you for answering Ahhh what else do you have? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Abooksigun said:


> Thank you for answering Ahhh what else do you have? If you don't mind me asking


welsh springer spaniels, welsh terriers, german spitz, tibetan terriers


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Goodness me!! I'm sure you are a busy lady then!!

Do you breed them all? Or some just pets? Gawd nosey cow! So sorry for all the questions it's just nice to get to know people on here as I'm fairly new!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Nite nite Lou & Lou xx*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Julies dogs are gorgeous Charmain*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Abooksigun said:


> Goodness me!! I'm sure you are a busy lady then!!
> 
> Do you breed them all? Or some just pets? Gawd nosey cow! So sorry for all the questions it's just nice to get to know people on here as I'm fairly new!


dont actually breed them as such just the odd litter to keep the lines going and I try to keep mainly males - we show them all lol off to a show tomorrow and will be attending my first cat show in the supreme shortly we have 12 dogs here 4 of which are now basically pets but the others are all shown, my daughter tinytashi has just achieved runnerup in the junior handling finals the winner representing the UK at the International finals in March


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, look what I just made, lol*


Personalized Glitter Graphics


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow fantastic!! Congratulations on the supreme xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe, look what I just made, lol*
> 
> 
> Personalized Glitter Graphics


You clever girl you!! Hahahaha


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, "GOOD LUCK" tomorrow

Copper Chopper is out overhead again!! Thats 2 nights in a row*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Charmain, wanted to do a Xmas one, lol, but can't find the stuff*


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well folks I am off to bed got to be up to bath a dog in the morning for the show


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I bet your daughter enjoys the showing Tash, I went to the Supreme cat show last year not to show as a spectator fab show, loads of diff cats, loads of places to buy toys oh it's great!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Night night Tashi & good luck for tomorrow! xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks Charmain, wanted to do a Xmas one, lol, but can't find the stuff*


Well you are one step ahead of me wouldn't have a bloomin clue PMSL!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Abooksigun said:


> I bet your daughter enjoys the showing Tash, I went to the Supreme cat show last year not to show as a spectator fab show, loads of diff cats, loads of places to buy toys oh it's great!!


both my girls show the dogs infact we spent the summer in America last year showing dogs for people - now have an open door there anytime we want made some great friends and helped out a professional handler while we were there


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I bet that was a wonderful experience. How lovely of them to invite you back too!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Rt, i'm off now girls. Catch ya tomorrow. Nite x*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Night Wendy I'm off too speak tomoz xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

right all dogs walked so off to bed now night all xx


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Back to the reputation business......

I've just clicked on the scales (always wondered what they were for) and it says i have 17 reputation points (whatever that means)  Can't find anywhere in my profile that says reputation...am curious now


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Go up to the top left of the page, then click on edit profile, scroll down to the bottom and you will find it *


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Go up to the top left of the page, then click on edit profile, scroll down to the bottom and you will find it *


Ta for that..I have 1 nice comment....popular me


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, lol. You'll get more i'm sure*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Off topic again - 24 blooming pages we did last night!!  xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, did we, lol. Well it was worth it, hahaha.  
What do you get if you cross a bike and 3 drunks ?......Lou, Charmain and Wendy*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, did we, lol. Well it was worth it, hahaha.
> What do you get if you cross a bike and 3 drunks ?......Lou, Charmain and Wendy*


PMSL! Well i defo needed a good cheering up so thanks girls for the giggle xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Haha very funny I thought you were my friend

Charming!! LMAO


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, glad you feel a bit happier hun
I am Charmain, lol, thats why I put my name too*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Haha so you did derrrrrrrrr having a blond moment yet again today!!:001_rolleyes: I take that back I do apologise my sweets!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, it's ok. You don't have to apologise, lol*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you lot all on the booze again, tut tut ,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> you lot all on the booze again, tut tut ,


*i've been good today.not a drop of booze has passed my lips*


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Evening all!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh god, the Alkie gang is back PMSL *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *i've been good today.not a drop of booze has passed my lips*


hahaha.!!!!!!!!! i dont belive that our Janice,..:biggrin5:......:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

You brought the booze collie!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, no she used a drip instead, lol

Anyways, how are you all tonight ? Wonder if Chris will pop in with a new outfit, hahaha*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hahaha.!!!!!!!!! i dont belive that our Janice,..:biggrin5:......:biggrin:


*Now would i lie to you? HONEST i havent had a drop ...............yet.pmsl
i tell you what i have just had though...a fresh cream belgian bun.*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Woop Woop! Another party!! Count me in! LOL!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep - I enjoyed our Friday night session!

Anyone watching X-Factor?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have the x factor on, my daughter is watching it,


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I have got the kids in bed, hubby on the other computer and I am sitting next to the radiator watching X-Factor all on my own!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, poor Lou, billy no mates, lol*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Yep - I enjoyed our Friday night session!
> 
> Anyone watching X-Factor?


Good thing it's taping on sky+ as i had no idea what the time was!! lol xx

thanks for reminding me xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Yep! I have Xfactor on too!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I have got the kids in bed, hubby on the other computer and I am sitting next to the radiator watching X-Factor all on my own!


hahaha,my kids are going to bed in a min,( the youngest two,lol,) my other half is sat on the settee with his laptop, and im in the armchair with mine,lol, ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I love being a billy no mates after days like today....I can barely speak I've been telling the kids off so much!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh dear Lou, one of those days eh*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> I love being a billy no mates after days like today....I can barely speak I've been telling the kids off so much!!!


hahaha is your throat hurting from screaming at them,lol,


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

3 girls in the house - it's like it all the time when they're all together!

The only time it's quiet is when Saskia and Sophia are at school because then Gracie has me all to herself!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

After today i'm trying to work out if beer is better or chocolate ice cream!! OH not being helpful when i asked him his opinion though  lol xx

X-Factor on now - hopefully make me feel better lol xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hahaha is your throat hurting from screaming at them,lol,


Something like that! I try so hard not to shout but they have been driving me mad all day!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> After today i'm trying to work out if beer is better or chocolate ice cream!! OH not being helpful when i asked him his opinion though lol xx


*Just have both Lou, lol*


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

That sounds like a plan - not together though or they will curdle, as my old Nan used to say!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

PMSL!! No i think i better stick with one or the other xx

not liking the thought of curdling tonight :thumbdown: haha xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha,lol my nan used to say that,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ewww, no, thats true. You can get beer ice cream now you know, lol*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL you got enough bottles there Collie, lol*


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Have you been up the offie whilst we weren't looking Collie???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *PMSL you got enough bottles there Collie, lol*


i think we is gona need em, ppssssttt, wheres that greedy Janice,???????


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Ewww, no, thats true. You can get beer ice cream now you know, lol*


i bet that tastes awful!! :001_unsure: lol xx

Collie, bloomin 'eck hun, she's not been doen the offie, she's bought one i reckon, pmsl  xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

actually ladies, i got them out the cellar, im well stocked up,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> i think we is gona need em, ppssssttt, wheres that greedy Janice,???????


*Hahaha, stashing her loot I bet, lol.*



> i bet that tastes awful!! lol xx


*Yea, I won't be trying it thats for sure. Janice might though, lol*


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm being a good girl - just got a can of fanta out of the fridge!!! No wine for me tonight xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I had a lemsip, lol. I feel [email protected] tonight*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

You know there's only 4-5 months difference in our join dates and look at your post count Collie LOL x

Mind you i had AOL as my ISP and it wouldn't let me on here for 4 months!! Thank god for Virgin, pmsl xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

She clearly has a lot to say!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Jesus!! You natter boxes I come back & there is nearly 2 more pages

I have myself a boring ol coffee, know what you mean about the kiddie winks Lou, had a hell of a ding dong earlier with my second eldest!!:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Jesus!! You natter boxes I come back & there is nearly 2 more pages
> 
> I have myself a boring ol coffee, know what you mean about the kiddie winks Lou, had a hell of a ding dong earlier with my second eldest!!:001_rolleyes:


Mine were just the messiest little monsters today and I feel like all I do all days is run about after them!!! How old are yours then Charmaine?


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Ahem (clears throat) Ok I have Jack 13 Josh 10 Mollie-Mae 8 Emily 7 William 5 Charlie 2 & Harry 6 months

Phew!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmmm i think i must talk to much, i think i better keep it zipped,lol,.......:biggrin5:..:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Ahem (clears throat) Ok I have Jack 13 Josh 10 Mollie-Mae 8 Emily 7 William 5 Charlie 2 & Harry 6 months
> 
> Phew!!


OMG!!! I have Saskia 9, Sophia 4 and Gracie who is 2 on 5th December!!!

How do you do it all??? I am knackered with just my 3

xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No, Collie, you are a laugh*


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hmmmm i think i must talk to much, i think i better keep it zipped,lol,.......:biggrin5:..:biggrin:


Not at all hun - who else would bring the drinks?!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww collie bless ya x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Ahem (clears throat) Ok I have Jack 13 Josh 10 Mollie-Mae 8 Emily 7 William 5 Charlie 2 & Harry 6 months
> 
> Phew!!


*And she still has time to talk on the phone to her friends, lol*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> OMG!!! I have Saskia 9, Sophia 4 and Gracie who is 2 on 5th December!!!
> 
> How do you do it all??? I am knackered with just my 3
> 
> xx


Haha keeps me busy hunni xx and maybe slightly mad! LOL


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Ahem (clears throat) Ok I have Jack 13 Josh 10 Mollie-Mae 8 Emily 7 William 5 Charlie 2 & Harry 6 months
> 
> Phew!!


goodness me give the man a rest hahahaha


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *And she still has time to talk on the phone to her friends, lol*


Haha I most certainly do my sweets!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes i do have some uses i guess,

my kids are 24 years,
20 years,
17 years,
7 years
6 years,
phew,,i think thats it,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, hello Chris....what delightful outfit have you for us tonight  PMSL*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Charmain - OH MY LORD! Is that you finished now then? pmsl xx

Collie, no we like you around  xx

and how good were JLS on X-Factor?? i thought they pulled it off very well  xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Not at all hun - who else would bring the drinks?!!


Haha very true Lou Only joking collie hunni x


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yes i do have some uses i guess,
> 
> my kids are 24 years,
> 20 years,
> ...


I have some catching up to do then!!! Hubbie keeps saying he wants number 4....I know it would be another girl though and he already moans about how he is ganged up on!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hahahahahaha hotpants tonite im off out on the pull hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

raggs said:


> hahahahahaha hotpants tonite im off out on the pull hahahahaha


Poor Sue!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

:ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

raggs said:


> goodness me give the man a rest hahahaha


hahahaha & yes before you ask I do have a TV LMAO!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I have some catching up to do then!!! Hubbie keeps saying he wants number 4....I know it would be another girl though and he already moans about how he is ganged up on!


*Hahaha, well if he wants another and it's a girl, blame him, lol*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

she loves me really
:skep:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Charmain - OH MY LORD! Is that you finished now then? pmsl xx
> 
> Collie, no we like you around  xx
> 
> and how good were JLS on X-Factor?? i thought they pulled it off very well  xx


Haha yes my bit for the population is def done pmsl xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> hahahaha & yes before you ask I do have a TV LMAO!!


At least you'll be looked after in your old age hun!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I must be the only one without kids and not wanting them either :mellow: lol xx

Chris - i hope you have nice knee high boots to go with those hotpants lol xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yes i do have some uses i guess,
> 
> my kids are 24 years,
> 20 years,
> ...


Awwww someone else with a big family yay!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, well if he wants another and it's a girl, blame him, lol*


I love my girls so I would be more than happy...just need to think of another girls name that I love as much !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> I must be the only one without kids and not wanting them either :mellow: lol xx
> 
> Chris - i hope you have nice knee high boots to go with those hotpants lol xx


You've got your furbabies though hun!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> At least you'll be looked after in your old age hun!


Very true hun xx Good thinking batman


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Very true hun xx Good thinking batman


Not to self - must type faster! Every time I post, there's another 4 in between!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> hahahaha & yes before you ask I do have a TV LMAO!!


*PMSL so many people make that comment to me too*



> I must be the only one without kids and not wanting them either lol xx


*Nothing wrong with that Lou. We have friends that don't want kids either*



> Chris - i hope you have nice knee high boots to go with those hotpants lol xx


*PMSL, hey Chris are they pink pants ? hahaha*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

oh yes Chris knee high boots are a must with hotpants!! LMAO


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> You've got your furbabies though hun!!!


Yes but theyre not exactly children lol xx

and you lot have furbabies too  xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

will you lot slow down please im still on page 29 here


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Furbabies are so much easier than the non-furry type! No-one says you have to have kids do they - you know how you feel and you're happy with that!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

raggs said:


> will you lot slow down please im still on page 29 here


quicken up then luvvy  haha xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

O............


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

geezus all the girls tell me that


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

raggs said:


> will you lot slow down please im still on page 29 here


hahahaha lol,,,,,,,,,,,,sit down and have a drink,,,,,lol


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

K..............


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Furbabies are so much easier than the non-furry type! No-one says you have to have kids do they - you know how you feel and you're happy with that!!!


oh i can imagine lol xx

least OH doesn't want kids either xx he's quite happy with furbubs too - should see him with Roki - honestly he'd blush if anyone else saw him LOL xx

you caught up yet Chris??  xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

raggs said:


> geezus all the girls tell me that


PMSL! Far too much information!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Chris hahahaha


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

its uncomfortable you know
i got a doo dah caught in the leg of the hot pants


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I'm off now everyone. I feel sh*te tonight. Need to go to my pit.
Have fun...nite, nite xx*


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> oh i can imagine lol xx
> 
> least OH doesn't want kids either xx he's quite happy with furbubs too - should see him with Roki - honestly he'd blush if anyone else saw him LOL xx
> 
> you caught up yet Chris??  xx


You've heard my lot on the phone remember!!! Glad Roki has a little admirer though!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL, Char i thought you'd gone mad then i realised you'd slowed down for Chris's benefit  HAHA xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I'm off now everyone. I feel sh*te tonight. Need to go to my pit.
> Have fun...nite, nite xx*


Nighty night hun xx Speak tomoz


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

take care wendy hon.....chat soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I'm off now everyone. I feel sh*te tonight. Need to go to my pit.
> Have fun...nite, nite xx*


Poor you - hope you feel better soon hun xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> LOL, Char i thought you'd gone mad then i realised you'd slowed down for Chris's benefit  HAHA xx


haha glad you got it hun xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

raggs said:


> its uncomfortable you know
> i got a doo dah caught in the leg of the hot pants


Stop....I'm blushing!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

raggs said:


> its uncomfortable you know
> i got a doo dah caught in the leg of the hot pants


TMI TMI TMI!!!  ut::001_tt2:hmy::blush2:



Selk67U2 said:


> *I'm off now everyone. I feel sh*te tonight. Need to go to my pit.
> Have fun...nite, nite xx*


Nite sweetie, i hope you feel better tomorrow xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I'm off now everyone. I feel sh*te tonight. Need to go to my pit.
> Have fun...nite, nite xx*


night night mate, i will keep me eyes on this lot make sure they behave,


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> night night mate, i will keep me eyes on this lot make sure they behave,


Don't worry Mum - we're on best behaviour!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

i promise to be good


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Lou
Cheers Collie Behave you lot for Collie, lol.*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm gonna go & concentrate on Xfactor & await my kiddie winks as they are at their dads.

Be back soon sees ya in abit


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> I'm gonna go & concentrate on Xfactor & await my kiddie winks as they are at their dads.
> 
> Be back soon sees ya in abit


Everyone's leaving....I feel sad!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Thanks Lou
> Cheers Collie Behave you lot for Collie, lol.*


can i pretend to be a mod and give em a warning lol,....hmy:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

:crazy::crazy:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, no she used a drip instead, lol
> 
> Anyways, how are you all tonight ? Wonder if Chris will pop in with a new outfit, hahaha*


PMSL, heard that Chris has opened a Principles charge card,  and yes I am having hair of the dog Selks after feeling like poo all day, feel much better now :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

be back soon off to see if ice hockey game has started yet.....


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> PMSL, heard that Chris has opened a Principles charge card,  and yes I am having hair of the dog Selks after feeling like poo all day, feel much better now :thumbup1::thumbup1:


hahahahahahahahaPMSL.........you will get another fat head in the morning too


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL, what i miss?? xx (got engrossed in X factor!!) xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Ahem (clears throat) Ok I have Jack 13 Josh 10 Mollie-Mae 8 Emily 7 William 5 Charlie 2 & Harry 6 months
> 
> Phew!!


Bloomin hek lass, you deserve a medal with that lot


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

That's what I thought - there's me moaning about my 3!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

raggs said:


> hahahahahaha hotpants tonite im off out on the pull hahahahaha


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

i was going to ask Charmain if she has any hobbies, but bloomin eck i can see what her hobby is ..........hahahaha


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

raggs said:


> hahahahahaha hotpants tonite im off out on the pull hahahahaha


Cardiff, lock up your daughters!!!!!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

i shall be sat infront of the tv soon watching the hockey lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> I must be the only one without kids and not wanting them either :mellow: lol xx
> 
> Chris - i hope you have nice knee high boots to go with those hotpants lol xx


No you're not Lou, I dont do children either


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I'm off now everyone. I feel sh*te tonight. Need to go to my pit.
> Have fun...nite, nite xx*


Aww, hope the Lemsip kicks in soon chuck


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Evening all it is the ogre here I am here to say this has gone off topic !!!!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

phew, just about caught up and everyone's going, shucks


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

ok you loverly lot im away, thanks for all the laughs .....chat soon i hope byeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

tashi said:


> Evening all it is the ogre here I am here to say this has gone off topic !!!!!!


hehehe!!! How's you this evening?? How's your gorgeous girl? Snoring away still?!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

tashi said:


> Evening all it is the ogre here I am here to say this has gone off topic !!!!!!


Errrrm maybe just slightly Tashi  chuckle chuckle


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> phew, just about caught up and everyone's going, shucks


I'm here just about!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

raggs said:


> i shall be sat infront of the tv soon watching the hockey lol


That's a very masculine pursuit if you dont mind me saying


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> No you're not Lou, I dont do children either


Oh good, glad i'm not the only one lol xx 



tashi said:


> Evening all it is the ogre here I am here to say this has gone off topic !!!!!!


*runs and hides*  PMSL xx Hiya Tashi xx



Saynamore said:


> phew, just about caught up and everyone's going, shucks


I'm still here, just watching X Factor and chatting to my Euro MC breeder friend about her views on RC Food for MC's - her experiences of it have definitely opened my eyes!!
Lou, will tell you tomorrow xx



raggs said:


> ok you loverly lot im away, thanks for all the laughs .....chat soon i hope byeeeeeeeeeee


Bye Chris, enjoy your hockey  xx


FluffyCatLover said:


> I'm here just about!!


Why, where you off to? lol xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

FluffyCatLover said:


> hehehe!!! How's you this evening?? How's your gorgeous girl? Snoring away still?!


Nope think we may be seeing tiny paws fairly soon she is starting to contract :thumbup1:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

tashi said:


> Nope think we may be seeing tiny paws fairly soon she is starting to contract :thumbup1:


ooooooooooooooooo  xx fingers crossed everything goes smoothly hunny and sending much good luck for the bubs  xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

waters have gone


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

tashi said:


> waters have gone


ooooooooo good luck hun  all exciting!! xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww exciting news tashi, fingers crossed,


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

That's fab news Tashi - hope it all goes smoothly for you all. Keep us posted xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Tashi hope things are going well.  WHat happened overnight?


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Tashi

I was gonna ask the same any news? Hope everything is well


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Abooksigun said:


> Hi Tashi
> 
> I was gonna ask the same any news? Hope everything is well


All the news in the good morning all thread in general chat


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oooo, typical, what have I missed*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Heelo you!! Tashi has posted in general chat morning all thread some fabby news!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> That's a very masculine pursuit if you dont mind me saying


its a very physical game yes, but i enjoy it , and rollerhockey, as i coached a team in south wales and also coached the Welsh int team for a few seasons.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Heelo you!! Tashi has posted in general chat morning all thread some fabby news!!


*Hi Charmain. I managed to find it, lol. Brill news, they are so gorgeous
Had a [email protected] night only slept for about 2 hrs, every time I fell asleep I woking up coughing again I dunno why I bothered having the flu jab!!*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*afternoon all, aww bless ya wendy had you not had it you might of been worse hun *


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

i hope you start to feel better soon wendy, , theres so much of it about right now


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Afternoon Linda, Yea, this is bad enough. I've only had flu twice, not something i'd want again thats for sure.*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Chris, Thanks mate*


----------

